# Train Signal A+ Certiciation Worth It?



## I Jedi (May 22, 2009)

I'm looking for anyone who's ever used or had a friend who's ever used Train Signal's CompTIA A+ certification material. The reason I ask is because I have a copy of their A+ certification material, but I am not sure rather or not the source can be trusted to be entirely accurate of what they're saying. As a friend of mine, who happens to be more computer smart, said they were wrong in one area when the material I was viewing discussed laptops.

I am working on getting my A+ Certification, but I don't want to be misinformed about subjects, so finding out rather or not Train Signal is a reliable source to study from is something I'm not quite sure of yet. This is why I would like to know if anyone has ever had a friend who has used it or them themselves.

Tyler


----------



## Prometheus_Fire (Jan 1, 2007)

I didn't use the Train Signal product for the A+, but I did use their ICND1 and ICND2 offerings and I've found them to have everything I needed for certification. I was so pleased with them in fact that I am now using them to go after my CCNP certification.


----------



## Prometheus_Fire (Jan 1, 2007)

Spam much?


----------

